# Schwinns For Life Muscle Bike Drags at Bicycle Heaven swap meet



## WildBill Prolago (Jun 6, 2018)

At or about 2:00 pm Saturday June 9th.
Required: 20×2.125 rear slick, banana seat.
Run what ya brung stock or modified.
Trophy for first place and runner up.
I will be set up in the vender area for sign ups.


----------

